# DA 7900 Chain Questions



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm considering DA7900 for my new Cervelo RS, though I have one question about the chain.

Does the DA QuickLink allow simple disassembly/reassembly like the KMC Missing Link I have on the X10 When I clean/service my bike I like to pop the chain to degrease and clean it thoroughly.

Matt.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

MattSoutherden said:


> ..........
> Does the DA QuickLink allow simple disassembly/reassembly like the KMC Missing Link I have on the X10 When I clean/service my bike I like to pop the chain to degrease and clean it thoroughly............


Yes - but.................

You can't get replacement quicklinks and Shimano apparently has stopped including them with new chains. You get the pins instead. 

In fact, one online retailer mailed me some of the pins that Shimano had given them to replace the quicklinks.

It seems Shimano sees a potential problem but it has been kept under the radar.

My opinion - you should stop taking your chain off to "degrease and clean". I think this may wash more unwanted particles into the rollers than you would ever wash out. But there are many threads with endless discussion on this topic.


----------



## pgk (Jun 30, 2008)

MattSoutherden said:


> I'm considering DA7900 for my new Cervelo RS, though I have one question about the chain.
> 
> Does the DA QuickLink allow simple disassembly/reassembly like the KMC Missing Link I have on the X10 When I clean/service my bike I like to pop the chain to degrease and clean it thoroughly.
> 
> Matt.


Hi Matt,
I just installed a 7900 group on my bike and the chain as already mentioned comes with pins now. I installed a wipperman quick link and so far have had zero problems. I have always used the quick link on my chains so I can easily take the chain off to soak, clean and re oil. Check out KMC's website on chain maintenance, they recommend never ever clean the chain with solvent based chain cleaners, kind of suprised me as I have done this for 25 years.:blush2: In the past I have read that one should soak and clean a new chain before using to get the heavy cosmoline type oil off the chain then re lube before installing. On the Dura-Ace chain I just installed I just took a rag to get as much lube off the outside of chain as I could and installed it, so far it is the quietest chain Iv'e used, time will tell.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Any dirt on a chain will quickly be pushed outside the actually bearing surfaces - I would think. A strong degreaser will only take the important film that has developed off the surfaces. The film can be laid back on but, you need to lube it well for this to happen. And, using the modern bicycle chain lubes this is pretty tough since these lubes are often pretty thin. They often wear off quickly especially if ridden in wet conditions. You are better to leave the thicker factory lubricant on since its film barrier and surface tension is strong and well established before you ever turn the cranks for the first time.

That's what I think but, its just an opinion. I am not a lubricant expert.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

NealH said:


> ....... And, using the modern bicycle chain lubes this is pretty tough since these lubes are often pretty thin. They often wear off quickly especially if ridden in wet conditions. You are better to leave the thicker factory lubricant on since its film barrier and surface tension is strong ........


Doesn't the lubricant need to be on the rollers (pins) only? Thin lubes will penetrate into those areas.

What's the point of having heavy lube on the outside. It'll only collect grit.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

MerlinAma said:


> Doesn't the lubricant need to be on the rollers (pins) only? Thin lubes will penetrate into those areas.
> 
> What's the point of having heavy lube on the outside. It'll only collect grit.


That's why you wipe it off, its not needed. And, if there is grease on the rollers then it will be there a long time, even through inclement weather, unless you degrease it and take it off. 

The bottom line is either method provides acceptable lubrication but, a properly greased chain will maintain its lubricity longer. Much longer. This is the reason motor cycle chains come greased, rear end differentials are greased, etc. But the fact is a bicycle chain is easy to maintain, all things told. So just about anything, from WD-40 to axle grease or wax will keep it in top condition - if properly applied. 

By the way, I lube mine with home brew about every 150 or so miles. I'm happy.


----------

